# My cycle workout routine! Works for any type of lifter!



## motley482 (May 24, 2014)

"MONDAY"

Chest & Abs - p90x for abs as well as 4 sets of planks for core.

"TUESDAY"

Triceps , Shoulders & Sqauts

"WENSDAY"

DAY OFF- will not go to the gym but will do pushups at home...
Decline 3x
Close grip 3x
Wide grip 3x

"THURSDAY"

Biceps & Back

"FRIDAY"

Legs & Forearms

"SATURDAYS"

Chest & Abs- P90x for abs and 4 sets of planks for core

"SUNDAY"

DAY OFF- No gym this day but will do pushups at home
Decline 3x
Close grip 3x 
Wide grip 3x

Thats my routine...im focused on compund workouts mostly, some isolation.  I beleive the way the muscles are grouped together alows for me to actually workout all muscles twice a week.  This is a solid schedule for any lifter big or small.  I emphasize on my chest since I feel I need much improvement in that area otherwise the pushups on days off would not be neccesary. Figured id post this for individuals looking for a routine to start with or try out.  I would consider it to be more for advanced lifters who are maybe intersted in changing up there own personal routine. Any comments welcomed thanks fella's


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2014)

Have u always done back with biceps and triceps with shoulders?  Could never do it that way. I always like to start my tris and bis when they're fresh and not pumped from doing back and Shoulders.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 24, 2014)

I'm with X on this one. I'm not a fan of pre exhausting the bis from back or tris from chest. I like to get 24 hours of rest for each muscle before I hit it again even indirectly. I do hit them the same day but I have AM/PM gym times to get them in twice weekly. My split looks like this:
Monday- AM chest and calves, PM Tris
Tuesday- AM back, PM Bis
Weds- legs
Thurs- shoulders
Fri- Bis/Tris/calves


----------



## motley482 (May 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Have u always done back with biceps and triceps with shoulders?  Could never do it that way. I always like to start my tris and bis when they're fresh and not pumped from doing back and Shoulders.



I use to do them opposite back and triceps one day and shoulders biceps the other. Keep in mind this is only a 3 month routine I have planned in which I will move things around in order to add a lil variety in my routines thruought the yr...and Ive found this routine to work best for me as far as gains go....I like doing bis and back together cause the back also hits the bis at the same time so I feel I get an explosive workout out of it....thats just me tho...ive tryed doing bis with shoulders then a few days later doing back and tris that way I was was getting twice the workout for each muscle so maybe I will swith it up in the future...but you guys make valid points...I think as long as I give my muscles addequite rest prior to next workout I shud be pretty solid


----------



## motley482 (May 24, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm with X on this one. I'm not a fan of pre exhausting the bis from back or tris from chest. I like to get 24 hours of rest for each muscle before I hit it again even indirectly. I do hit them the same day but I have AM/PM gym times to get them in twice weekly. My split looks like this:
> Monday- AM chest and calves, PM Tris
> Tuesday- AM back, PM Bis
> Weds- legs
> ...



Ya due to my schedule I cant hit them at diff times in the day but if I cud I wud def consider what ur suggestioning


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 24, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Ya due to my schedule I cant hit them at diff times in the day but if I cud I wud def consider what ur suggestioning



Ya it gets kinda tough. Either no job or no social life lol. I also throw in legs on Sat most times as well


----------



## motley482 (May 24, 2014)

Ya I hear that man I work 3rd shift so keeping my energy up is the main goal most days, this shit can kick my ass lol


----------



## motley482 (May 24, 2014)

Btw this is my ON CYCLE routine so regardless of the order in which I group my muscles I usually work out like a beast when juicing lol so theres not much holding me back from getting a full workout regardless


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2014)

P90x! I knew I was missing something in my training.

I'm glad this works for you but to say it is a good starting program for anyone just isn't true and a bit misleading. Programming needs to be looked at on an individual basis taking weaknesses and goals into account.

Like I said though glad it works for you and thanks  for sharing.


----------



## Azog (May 25, 2014)

I also do not like hitting bi's or tri's after back/shoulders/chest. Have you ever tried hitting shoulders after chest? Works very well for me. My shoulders need very little work to be trashed after a hard chest workout.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 26, 2014)

Back then bis works really goo for me but cheat then triceps doesn't , by the time i start my triceps i feel asi im lifting half wat i should be  ,


----------

